# 90 Sentra is blowing the "Ignition Switch" fusible link



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

First, I checked the fuses and then in my Haynes manual it said something about "fusible links". So I opened the hood, and sure enough there was one of these links marked as "Ignition Switch". They basically look like a loop of wire with a plug on one end. Anyhow, I pulled it out and it smelled like hell. I had my wife get in the car and I jumped the two terminals while she turned the key and sure enough, it started.

So....I had to take the car back home. I made a temporary jumper, started the car and drove it about 5 miles home. When I got home, the car would not restart. I looked at the jumper I made and the insulation had gotten warm enough it was soft.

Anyone know why this fusible link would blow? In the Haynes, it appears that the power goes from the battery, to this link, and then to the ignition switch on the "START" position. Why would my temporary link have gotten hot while the car was running after the key was in the "RUN" position?

I am stumped. If anyone has any info, please let me know. I have this feeling that if I go to the dealer and get a new fusible link, the new one will blow shortly afterward and the Haynes manual seems pretty useless in trouble-shooting this particular problem.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the fuseable links are like the main breakers in your house almost all power travels thru them that way if you have a major short it will blow them and not fry your car, so you may have a short happening I would trouble shoot it down to see what is going on. Also you can just use a fuse instead of the link it will blow faster then the link but it will atleast provide you with protection or you can do what I do and everytime I am at the JY I grap one.


----------

